# Bilder skalieren



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe ein ImageIcon dass ichin ein JLabel packe.
Kann ich dieses ImageIcon skalieren??

EDIT: Meine Frage ist eigentlich kann man ImageIcon skalieren oder kann man nur Images skalieren ??

mfg john


----------



## Der Müde Joe (13. Sep 2007)

glaube nicht, aber nimm wie du gesagt hast ein BufferedImage, skalier es und mach ein IIcon draus

EDIT:
hier gucken:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tuto...onDemoProject/src/components/IconDemoApp.java


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2007)

ja okay mit Image ist es kein problem thx


----------

